# Online Forum



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Digitians,

I am deciding to *Create A Forum* so which type of forum I should choose I mean to say I should go for *MyBB* or *VBulletin* or *PhpBB* ... help me and the thing that u choose plz post its advantage..i think MyBB will be the best  what u all say.?

Note: I wanna create a *Technology Forum.* Just similar like this Digit Forum


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> Hi Digitians,
> 
> I am deciding to *Create A Forum* so which type of forum I should choose I mean to say I should go for *MyBB* or *VBulletin* or *PhpBB* ... help me and the thing that u choose plz post its advantage..i think MyBB will be the best  what u all say.?


First of all what kinda forum u want to create....
And my choice id PhpBB .... SM is also good one....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanna create a *Tech Forum*..secondly MyBB provides a lot of *plugin system* by which u can access whole control over forum (I think this is abscent in other like PhpBB or Vbulletin) and if u say *PhpBB then post its advantage and how it beats Vbulletin and MyBB* and thirdly *what is SM* ?


----------



## din (Sep 25, 2008)

SM - Simple Machines Forum

*www.simplemachines.org


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> I wanna create a *Tech Forum*..secondly MyBB provides a lot of *plugin system* by which u can access whole control over forum (I think this is abscent in other like PhpBB or Vbulletin) and if u say *PhpBB then post its advantage and how it beats Vbulletin and MyBB* and thirdly *what is SM* ?


Dude, i am using phpBB and looks cool for me and till now i haven't faced any problems... So i suggest u... U suppose to post the advantages of phpBB over others, rather than my personal experience.... Huh....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Dude, i am using phpBB and looks cool for me and till now i haven't faced any problems... So i suggest u... U suppose to post the advantages of phpBB over others, rather than my personal experience.... Huh....



cool for you doesn't means cool for others...i say mybb is cool for me then..donot start war please...

Please post what is best along with the advantage so that I can establish a good forum...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Oops.... i cant explain u technically coz itz just the feel... and not any specific reason...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

WTF !
Any more suggestion...


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> WTF !
> Any more suggestion...


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ I am not saying anything bad to u..thanx for ur suggestion..i will surely keep PhpBB in mind..any more suggestion is welcomed here...


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 25, 2008)

go for myBB. 1.4 has got features that resemble vBulletin


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> ^^ I am not saying anything bad to u..thanx for ur suggestion..i will surely keep PhpBB in mind..any more suggestion is welcomed here...



SM is also a good one to consider.... I once setted up it for my friend and just forgot to keep in touch with him.. 
if u read SM website u may find some new ideas that'll justify them as a good one... Just read that and u may get some good idea....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> go for myBB. 1.4 has got features that resemble vBulletin



Are u using it?
I am also think of it...


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 25, 2008)

If you want professional looks,professional templates and millions of mods and have 175$,then get *vBulletin*
If you want just lots of mods and some good themes get *phpbb3*
If you want simple (no advanced features) but good bulletin board , get *myBB,SMF*

For your forum to gain popularity,it is recommended that you get some domain name First.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> If you want simple (no advanced features) but good bulletin board , get *myBB,SMF*



MyBB provides some gr8 funtion that are unavailable any other type...plugins...check that..



> For your forum to gain popularity,it is recommended that you get some domain name First.



Will come up with this later on in this thread...

@Gigacore
*Did MyBB 1.4.2 provides anything like Moderator Control Panel as I know that in older version it is absent..??*


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 25, 2008)

Krazzy Warrior said:


> MyBB provides some gr8 funtion that are unavailable any other type...plugins...check that..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you want a free domain name (.com,.net,.org ,etc) and you are willing to place one banner ad and a text link,then you could try *www.hyperwebenable.com/ For Getting your free domain name


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> If you want a free domain name (.com,.net,.org ,etc) and you are willing to place one banner ad and a text link,then you could try *www.hyperwebenable.com/ For Getting your free domain name



Thanks....for the site link..* I am waiting for gigacore reply than I will edit my first post and so a new help will be derived..so help me then..I am going for MyBB..*


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 25, 2008)

vBulletin vs SMF vs phpBB
*www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=713653

_


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 25, 2008)

^^ Plz don't start posting thread of other forum It was discussed when MyBB 1.4.2 wasn't released...and i prefer not to surf any forum rather than digit because all other tech forum sucks but digit rocks..


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 25, 2008)

@ Krazzy Warrior,

* Yes I am using myBB for my forum. 
* Mod CP is there from 1.4.0

The most interesting thing is the AJAX powered quick reply, just like digit forum sported few months back. dunno why all AJAX based feature is disabled here...


----------



## The Conqueror (Sep 26, 2008)

So Did you decide whether to go for Phpbb3 or MyBB?
Remember that phpbb3 has lots n lots of themes compared to those i could find for myBB


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 27, 2008)

I know many sites that provide 1000 theme for MyBB..Thanx..I will update my first post (#1) today


----------



## Partymonger (Oct 19, 2008)

So which forum are you using??


----------



## techking_dinesh (Oct 19, 2008)

IPB Rocks !!!


----------



## ico (Nov 1, 2008)

Well, I would also suggest MyBB 1.4.3, but it has got less good themes compared to phpBB3.


----------

